# Take a stand!!!! Bynum or Bosh?



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Alright:

Bynum pro's: exactly what this team needs when healthy and playing smart/hard

Bynums cons: injuries, injuries, injuries...and sometimes pouts but not too often



Bosh pros: consistent all-star, versatile big man

Bosh cons: only 6'10", less defensive intimidation, makes Pau play C in the starting lineup


So who want to gamble with Bynum who has been injured every relevant year of his career (but always looks like a HOF'er in February's)?
...OR...take a 24/10* consistent* all star.

I still dont know which direction I would go...before the finals I was saying Bosh all day every day...now not so much

Oh and we throw in Sasha in the sign and trade.

Take a stand! (and maybe later I will)


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

It was on one of the talk shows this morning...Bynum brings something Bosh cannot bring, and that is that *defensive presence in the playoffs* that opposing teams simply can do nothing about.

That is what makes Bynum so special and indispensable. A healthy Bynum and this team is hands down the best in the league, and a perennial champion.

Do not mess with the composition of this championship team!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ron said:


> It was on one of the talk shows this morning...Bynum brings something Bosh cannot bring, and that is that *defensive presence in the playoffs* that teams simply can do nothing about.
> 
> That is what makes Bynum so special and indispensable.* A healthy Bynum *and this team is hands down the best in the league, and a perennial champion.
> 
> Do not mess with the composition of this championship team!!!


well it doesnt matter how good he CAN be if he is injured and on the bench

Bynum tried his best and I commend him for it but honestly he really didnt do a whole lot outside of one game in the finals....now imagine this last series with a 20/10 Bosh the entire series...is it even gonna go to a game 7?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

They probably lose that series because Bosh won't clog the middle like Bynum can and Rondo, dickhead, and every other Celtic makes is a parade of their own down the middle.

Don't underestimate Bynum's defensive presence. It made a world of differences in games 1 and 6.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Bosh would be nice, but I dont want Gasol as my starting center in the playoffs. In the regular season, yes, but in the playoffs hell no.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ron said:


> *They probably lose that series because Bosh won't clog the middle like Bynum can *and Rondo, dickhead, and every other Celtic makes is a parade of their own down the middle.
> 
> Don't underestimate Bynum's defensive presence. It made a world of differences in games 1 and 6.


Man....really??? You really mean that or just hes a Laker so you will almost always take the Lakers side? (just asking, not trashing ya, everybody gets caught up in biases)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3936

Bynum had 10/6 with 0 blocks in game one...I understand a box score doesnt show intimidated shots and stuff like that but cmon....He had 21/6 with 7 blocks in game 2...people were calling that the best game of his career on the radio the next day, at least argue for that one.

How many minutes did he even play in the 2nd half of games especially in games 6 and 7. Im not trying to trash him at all, Im just saying he wasnt as vital as you make him out to be in the biggest 7 games of the season.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Uh, yeah dude, really.

His lack of presence in games 4 and 5 made all the difference. If he doesn't play game 3, C's take this series in 5.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Give me bynum. But he has to stay healthy. Yeah, bosh is 20/10, but you have gasol. I like the size of Bynum and his presence. The man proved his worth to me, playing on one leg like that. Dude has heart. They just need to get him in some type of shape because something is wrong there.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lose that Zarzana guy and get your ass to Tim Grovers gym asap, Bynum.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I think the Lakers need to think beyond Kobe now. I think the temptation will be to take a really good player, but they need to be careful that they don't overextend whichever direction they take. They need to find a star. I don't think Bosh is that guy for L.A.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll take a Healthy Bynum over Bosh but I'll take a Bosh over what we have gotten out of Bynum over the past couple years.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Bynum is 23. Why so impatient?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hyperion said:


> Bynum is 23. Why so impatient?


2 major knee surgeries. 1 achilles injury. 1 Upcoming meniscus surgery.

You trade now or you may be stuck with damaged goods.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont think anyone is arguing that Bynum has the higher ceiling for this team. I would much rather have a healthy Bynum than Bosh on this team. But so far Bynum is 0-3in healthy playoff appearances. In not sure if this guy can physically handle the grind that is the NBA. 

I am torn on this. My head says take Bosh and his talent while my heart says stick with Bynum and his upside.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Isn't Bosh only 24??


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This is very tempting but I'm going to stick with the old cliche, if it ain't broken don't fix it.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Isn't Bosh only 24??


He is 26. Bynum will turn 23 in October.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Laker Freak said:


> This is very tempting but I'm going to stick with the old cliche, *if it ain't broken* don't fix it.


That is the very crux of the argument. Bynum might very well be broken!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> This is very tempting but I'm going to stick with the old cliche, if it ain't broken don't fix it.


That assumes other teams aren't going to improve, which isn't true. 

Doesn't mean that I would trade Bynum for Bosh though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Player 1 Team + - +/- Min +/- /Min G 

R. Artest Lakers 738 -690 48 358:16 .133 10 
L. Odom Lakers 609 -566 *43* 299:21 .143 10 
K. Bryant Lakers 839 -810 29 416:36 .069 10 
D. Fisher Lakers 653 -633 20 313:26 .063 10 
P. Gasol Lakers 822 -806 16 410:39 .038 10 
S. Vujacic Lakers 141 -135 6 75:54 .079 10 
L. Walton Lakers 111 -108 3 58:45 .051 10 
D. Mbenga Lakers 22 -19 3 12:11 .246 3 
J. Farmar Lakers 239 -237 2 132:18 .015 10 
A. Morrison Lakers 23 -24 -1 13:03 -.076 2 
A. Bynum Lakers 456 -468 *-12* 237:54 -.050 10 
J. Powell Lakers 48 -65 -17 29:22 -.578 10 
S. Brown Lakers 186 -221 -35 108:37 -.322 10 

This is the last 10 games of the postseason. (Sorry, best I could do.) From these numbers it doesnt look like Bynum had that big of an impact. And I agree preemptively that this is not the end all of comparisons.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i rather keep bynum. bosh is overrated and not what we need. if we get and trade him for some players, then sure i'd entertain the idea.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

People saying "I'll take a healthy Bynum".....well duh, yeah, I think ALL of us agree that: Healthy Bynum > Healthy Bosh for THIS Lakers team...nobody is disputing this.

But like ElCap pointed out all the surgeries already....I mean cmon, if he wasnt a Laker and instead he was :

"player X",21 years old, 7 foot tall, had major surgery on each knee, a troubled achilles, and a meniscus surgery on the way, and has missed significant time in EVERY season in which he was given a reasonable amount of playing time....except he showed flashes of greatness when he played

How does he sound now? Isnt that what he is? He's a almost perfect fit for this Lakers team...except he is always injured, and this is even at the beginning of his career.

We have 2 more years plus a team option for a 3rd on Bynum...*You really think he is gonna stay healthy the next two years people?*


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

If you guys actually watched the Raptors play other than the game Kobe torched them for 81, you wouldn't be choosing Bynum.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> If you guys actually watched the Raptors play other than the game Kobe torched them for 81, you wouldn't be choosing Bynum.


Bosh is an outstanding player. But our main issue is Pau Gasol. If we get Bosh, Pau will be the Center. And we know how that turns out.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The One said:


> Bosh is an outstanding player. But our main issue is Pau Gasol. If we get Bosh, Pau will be the Center. And we know how that turns out.


Exactly. You are right on again.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> People saying "I'll take a healthy Bynum".....well duh, yeah, I think ALL of us agree that: Healthy Bynum > Healthy Bosh for THIS Lakers team...nobody is disputing this.
> 
> But like ElCap pointed out all the surgeries already....I mean cmon, if he wasnt a Laker and instead he was :
> 
> ...


Just do your vote, for Christ's sake. You ain't gonna convince anyone of your arguments...so far, Bosh has less than Slava.

What we say here don't mean ****. It's clear at this point that a Bynum/Bosh S&T is very unlikely. Lakers won't make the move. Jim Buss loves Bynum too much. 'Nuff said.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ron said:


> Just do your vote, for Christ's sake. You ain't gonna convince anyone of your arguments...so far, Bosh has less than Slava.


Um...its a discussion board, Im just trying to highlight my points that maybe the other side hasnt thought of. I thought discussion could change opinions...call me crazy



Ron said:


> What we say here don't mean ****. It's clear at this point that a Bynum/Bosh S&T is very unlikely. Lakers won't make the move. Jim Buss loves Bynum too much. 'Nuff said.


Of course what WE say doesnt mean ****....and Mitch is the GM last time I checked. So should we shut down the site? These are strange answers from you for being a founder of this place


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

The One said:


> Bosh is an outstanding player. But our main issue is Pau Gasol. If we get Bosh, Pau will be the Center. And we know how that turns out.


..yeah, with Chris freakin Bosh at PF, with two unblemished knees


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

if you wanna destroy Gasol put the rail thin Bosh next to him Gasol would take a pounding steadily at 5 and we'd be waiting on him to return from surgery.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How much would the Lakers pay Bosh? 20 million as well to be the third option?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

17ish

Bynum + Sasha S&T


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bosh at PF and Pau at C just doesn't seem like a good combo to me. Who's to say Bosh won't get injured? You just never know. The major injures Bynum suffered were freak incidents that could've happened to anybody. I'd rather stick it out with Bynum after he gets his surgery in the off-season and let him go at it one more year.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

elcap15 said:


> 2 major knee surgeries. 1 achilles injury. 1 Upcoming meniscus surgery.
> 
> You trade now or you may be stuck with damaged goods.


Buy low sell low. Great GM move.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Um...its a discussion board, Im just trying to highlight my points that maybe the other side hasnt thought of. I thought discussion could change opinions...call me crazy


Okay. You are definitely crazy.



> Of course what WE say doesnt mean ****....and Mitch is the GM last time I checked. So should we shut down the site? These are strange answers from you for being a founder of this place


Talk about overreacting. :no: No, I am not advocating we shut down the place. :laugh: We all know about Bynum's injury problems. That is a given. And GIVEN THAT, we are still all choosing Bynum (that, or Slav). Check out your own numbers. As of now, its Bosh 0, Bynum 5, Slava 4. It does appear that Bosh will not even catch up to Slava, does it not? :laugh:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

My favorite Sportscenter moment ever was when Slava had a great game and the sports guys shouted, "Who the hell is Slava Medvedenko?!?"


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hyperion said:


> Buy low sell low. Great GM move.


14mill for Bynum isnt a "low buy"...and if we would get Bosh that isnt exactly table scraps.


Im gonna give a preemptive "I told you so" to almost everybody here....I really hope Im gonna be wrong, but prepare for a bump in 1 month (trade) or 8 months (injury)...or both


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> 14mill for Bynum isnt a "low buy"...and if we would get Bosh that isnt exactly table scraps.
> 
> 
> Im gonna give a preemptive "I told you so" to almost everybody here....I really hope Im gonna be wrong, but prepare for a bump in 1 month (trade) or 8 months (injury)...or both


15/8 while playing 65 games while being one of the biggest players in the NBA isn't exactly a broken player. Also, He has effectively 2 more years on his contract if he doesn't produce.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

beep


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

So I finally voted for Bosh. I totally understand everyone's opinion here, and I tend to agree. A healthy Bynum is better for this team that Bosh. I just think that if you can get a talent like Bosh you do it. And I also dont think that Bynum is going to be healthy much, and that is really the bottom line for me.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

if healthy, I prefer Bynum a lot more because of his defense

Kind of a wash for me. Only reason I'd consider this maybe is to prevent Bosh from teaming up with LeBron.

If LeBron goes to Chicago, and they pull of a S&T for Bosh (involving Deng + others), they'd have a really tough squad.

C - Noah
PF - Bosh
SF - LeBron
SG - Hinrich
PG - Rose

That's just a nasty lineup I wouldn't want Lakers to go up against.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll take a healthy Bynum. I love Chris Bosh, but his game is too similiar to Pau Gasol's.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Hyperion said:


> My favorite Sportscenter moment ever was when Slava had a great game and the sports guys shouted, "Who the hell is Slava Medvedenko?!?"


:laugh:

I think I remember that.

Slava could sure fill it up. The problem was he only did it occasionally. If the guy had ever been more consistent...if...if...if...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Bynum.
I'll take my chances on the injury-prone youngster over the better, but really not needed player in Bosh.
A Bosh/Gasol frontcourt does not sound good to me. And i don't think Bosh ("i'm not a contributer, i'm a centerpiece" or whatever) would mesh well with an already unstable offensive plan. 
With Bynum, you can tell him to go there, rebound and defend. Bosh would demand a certain amount of touches, who would screw up the team's offensive chemistry, IMHO.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think Bosh would fit like a glove on the Lakers offensively. It is only on defense that i would be worried.

Imagine if there were two Pau's on offense. The floor would be so much more spaced giving them more room to work in the middle. Both of them could drain mid range shots and slash interchangeably.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Honestly i wouldnt mind either scenario.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bosh can't even match Bynum's pinky toughness that he showed in this year's playoffs. 

Don't look at the numbers. Look how much less scoring was done against Lakers in paint in this year's playoffs. For me, Game 2 of NBA Finals..Bynum stood tall and strong. I finally saw Gasol and Bynum were clicking together on defensive end.

This talk should end now.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I'm going to stick with the answer I've been giving for months now. Bynum.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Even though I understand the reasons, Im shocked that this is so one sided.

Although I guess that it has a +/- margin of error of 5, since that is how many people voted for Slava.


----------



## MohamedMagic (Jun 24, 2010)

Bynum.

Defense wins Championships. If Bynum doesn't play Game 3 in Boston then we're not coming home to defend our title.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

This is quite simple: 

1)This unit of Bynum, Gasol and Odom just made three straight finals. You don't make a trade to win it in shorter games. That's silly. 

2)The biggest threat the Lakers pose is not scoring, its length. All star players like Boozer are completely ineffective against that from line. All they need from him is defense, nothing more. 

3)Bosh is so great , he led a team to the lottery ???

4)Make this deal and tell me this: Who would be Pau's backup at center ?? Neither Bosh nor Odom can defend the post. Both are too thin to do it. And Mbenga is gone.

5)Bynum is a legit center, Odom is a legit PF, Gasol is a legit C or PF. You make this deal and Odom and Bosh can't play together as they do exactly the same thing. 

6)20/10 ? Which Laker is gonna stop shooting for him ? Kobe definitely won't and the offense runs best going through Pau.

7) I could go on but, basicallly , if it aint broke, you don't fix it !!


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

I forgot a big one. This is for all those who complain about Bynum's injuries. 

8)Bogut, Yao, Oden, Przybilla, Okur, Biedrins, Perkins, Eddy Curry, are true Centers who are injured as I type this out. 

And many more like Robin Lopez just got back from injury. Post defenders always get hurt. You stand directly under the basket and people bump, push , elbow and drive towards you the whole game. You are bound to suffer some injury. 

I know for a fact, Bosh is not gonna stand under there and take that beating. J ONeal tried it and look at him now.


----------

